# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) منقول : حصريا وفقط هنا الطريقه الجديده لتخطي قفل Icloud

## salinas

اليوم سوف تظهر لك كيفية تجاوز تفعيل Icloud  
                    عن طريق برنامج جديد ولا يتطلب مهارات خاصة كالجيلبريك فقط ITunes  
                تم اختبار البرنامج على اي فون 4  IOS 7.1.1 و iPhone 4S وايباد 4 و وقد قمت بتجربتها على ايباد و ايباد ميني
                 لذلك اعتقد انه سينجح مع الاصدارات الاجدد لانه لا يعتمد على الجيل بريك     
                        بخلاف طريقة geeksnow القديمة هذه الطريقه ستنحل مشكلة رسالة
                  ITunes  notification  المزعجة التي تضهر باستمرار عند فتح برامج
                                او العاب كلعبة  subway surfer  
                                                                                                       * دعونا نبدأ.  
    تحتاج أولا إلى تحميل البرنامج من الرابط
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     
   1*اي فون الخاص بك عندما يطلب منك إدخال حساب Icloud أو سيم صالحة فقط توصيله إلى جهاز الكمبيوتر   
 2*الآنسوف تحتاج إلىالضغط على زر start    
3* بعد الضغط على زر البداية اي تيونز سوف تظهر وسوف يضهر رسالة تنبيه شهادة . فقط اضغط نعم في كل مرة   
4*قد تظهر رسالة خطا لك فقط انقر موافق وانتظر لمدة  دقيقة وستلاحظ أن تفعيل icloud قد تم تخطيه  
             هذا فيديو لجعل الأمر اسهل بالنسبة لمن لم يستطع  تجاوز احدى الخطوات    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وقد قمت بتجربتها على ايباد4 و ايباد ميني

----------


## salihmob

هل تمتالتجربة منك شخصيا ؟ 
ما هي المشاكل التي تواجهك بعد تخي الايكلود مثل الشبكه مثلا  
انتظار تجارب الاعضاء

----------


## salinas

نعم قمت بتجربة شخصيا على ايباد4 و ايباد ميني

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد

----------


## kojyy

> نعم قمت بتجربة شخصيا على ايباد4 و ايباد ميني

 مشكور اخى محمد على المجهود لكن نحتاج المعلومة كاملة كما ذكر الاستاذ صالح هل بع تخطى الايكلود توجد شبكة ام لا وجارى تجربة البرنامج من طرفى وموافاتكم بالنتيجة

----------


## abdou147

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## salinas

نعم قمت بتجربة شخصيا على ايباد4 و ايباد ميني وهي تقوم بتفعيل الايباد وتخطي حساب الايكلود لكن يبقى مسجل في السرفور اي عند عمل التحديث يعود يطلب حساب الايكلود انصح بعد عمل تخطي الايكلود عدم تحديث الاجهزة  وسوف اوافيكم بالجديد في الموضوع

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

مشكور أخي محمد على الطرح 
بالنسبة للبرنامج يدعم الاجهزة التالية
iphone 4
ipod touch
ipad wifi    
الاجهزة الغير مدعومة 
iphone 4s
iphone 5
iphone 5c
iphone 5s
ipad gsm  
ملحوظة 
بطاقة السيم لا تعمل بعد تجاوز الايكلاود
واذا تم عمل مسح جميع المحتويات والاعدادات (Erase all content and settings)أو عمل ريستور للجهاز سيرجع الايكلاود

----------


## salinas

*188.226.251.76 Albert.Apple.com*  *Online ALL DEVICES*  *IPAD 2 + GSM BOOT LOOP FIXED*  *PHONE 4 BOOT LOOP FIXED*  *OTHER DEVICES WILL FOLLOW THIS WEEKEN* 
تمت التجربة اليوم بنجاح علي ايفون من طرفي 4 وخلال هذا الاسبوع سيتم العمل على الاجهزة الاخرى

----------


## king of royal

تسلم اخى على الطرح الجميييييييل

----------


## bmjsoft

السلام عليكم 
بغد التجربة اتضح أنه يعتمد على سيرفر فريق doulci.net

----------

